# The warm down



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

The warm down as its now called or, to use broken tee's vernacular, the cool down.

What do you usually do after a round.

For me its get the shoes off as quickly as possible then upstairs for the post round forensic examination of the car wreck. "The if only's, and did you see Jimmy helicopter that club across the fairway(he's nicknamed the helicopter pilot)," and so on.

A beer, or several.

A good mickey take.

The platter of sandwiches and fries the 12 of us order before we go out - on the recent Burn's Night it was Haggis, Neeps and Tatties.

Several more beers interspaced with more competitive mickey taking around the snooker table.

Then Mrs Hobbit (Barb's) takes me home.

So what do you do?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You'll have to translate neeps and tatties for us yanks.

For me get the shoes off hop in the truck,(lori) and see what the misses has in store for her wonderful husband


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> You'll have to translate neeps and tatties for us yanks.
> 
> For me get the shoes off hop in the truck,(lori) and see what the misses has in store for her wonderful husband


Neeps is turnip, and tatties is potato's. 

You should try a week in northern Scotland. They are a fantastic people, and as friendly as hell but their version of Scottish (english) is er intersting...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> Neeps is turnip, and tatties is potato's.
> 
> You should try a week in northern Scotland. They are a fantastic people, and as friendly as hell but their version of Scottish (english) is er intersting...



Scotland is the roots of the family but I'm not in to the national dish Haggis nor turnips, tatties I can handle and a good cut meat.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Robert Burns Tribute - Burns Supper, Haggis, Poems and more

The Robert Burns poem quoted before the chairman stabbed the Haggis before dishing it out. I didn't have a clue what he was on about.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> Robert Burns Tribute - Burns Supper, Haggis, Poems and more
> 
> The Robert Burns poem quoted before the chairman stabbed the Haggis before dishing it out. I didn't have a clue what he was on about.


All I know about Haggis lamb's stomach. What in there I haven't a clue.
Maybe it's a version of the Hotdog here. the rest of the animal.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

"Cool Down", "Warm Down" is just another name for a visit to the 19th hole. That, or the local steak house that also has $5 pitchers of MGD. If the 19th hole, or other last longer than the round of golf did, I call the wife to come get me (us). If the wife has to interrupt her day to cart my wayward butt home, it is usually via an expensive restaurant. If she's really bothered, I am looking at new living room furniture. I could walk home, but there is a major street to be crossed. 

Actually I don't do much at all after round of golf. Just go home and clean up. Then roll with with what ever is going on. Perhaps look at tomorrows schedule to see if I can squeeze another round of golf in.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Big Hobbit said:


> The warm down as its now called or, to use broken tee's vernacular, the cool down.
> 
> What do you usually do after a round.
> 
> ...


What we do depends on who I'm playing with. We might head up to the restaurant in the clubhouse for a couple of pints with a platter of nachos or a burger & fries; or head over to the Rusty Bucket for pints and a late lunch (the Wednesday special is a prime rib sandwich with gravy fries to die for); or to Buffalo Wild Wings for a tall Fat Tire and a platter of Mango Habenero originals and garlic mushrooms. There are at least 15 restaurants within 10 minutes of my home course so we have almost endless options.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

first thing is off with the shoes and put them and the clubs in my locker. Then head to the bar for some liquid libations, then usually out to the porch for stories and such, until the money is figured out. Then I usually hit the winner up for a drink lol.
However if I have had a bad round I may head to the range or putting green, depending on what I feel I need to work on, and then see above.
This year will be different, as I will be one of the ones figuring the monies. Thank God one of the members is a computer programer and wrote his own program to do the number crunching


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sometimes its a beer after the round sometimes not just depends on the day although the shoes do normally come off rather quick!


----------

